# Does your homeschool have a name?



## FarmerKat

I heard some people give their school a name ... do you? What is it?

DH just started working at a local elementary school so I am guessing he will be asked where our kids go to school. I thought it would be fun to say that they attend the Wilderness Academy. :nanner:


----------



## BohemianWaxwing

We were Rivendell Academy. It does save a lot of bother explaining to people.


----------



## Bubba1358

Smith School for the Dumb

(when they graduate, they aren't dumb anymore! )


----------



## WildernesFamily

Years ago I named our school after our last name with .... Christian Academy tacked onto the end of it. That was the name I used for catalog requests etc. Wasn't the BJU salesman surprised when he showed up at our modest little house in the suburbs wanting to sell their curriculum to that grand sounding academy. LOL.

Now it's just our last name ... Christian Homeschool. That way everyone knows what's what.


----------



## spicymustard

In California when you file as a private school you have to give a name so we call ours Big Pine Academy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

We ran the Sugar River Day School for 4 years.


----------



## LuLuToo

We sometimes call ourselves Providence Christian Academy. Years ago, when our older girls were homeschooling, we jokingly called our school Hoochy Momma High School. I know some people just don't get it, but it gave us many, many laughs. Still does, in fact. 

LuLu


----------



## chickenista

We have to have one by law.. Paradigm Academe.


----------



## FarmerKat

chickenista said:


> We have to have one by law.. Paradigm Academe.


Interesting, I did not know it is required in some states.


----------



## romysbaskets

The Hat Island Academy of Higher Learning.


----------

